# Imac 17" : Mon ventilateur ne s'arrête plus !!!



## Romjé (18 Novembre 2002)

Depuis quelques temps, le ventilateur de mon iMac tourne à vitesse maximale en permanence. Est-ce que la barrette de ram que j'ai rajoutée récemment peut en être la seule cause ou est-ce un problème logiciel ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2002)

Romjé a dit:
			
		

> * Depuis quelques temps, le ventilateur de mon iMac tourne à vitesse maximale en permanence. Est-ce que la barrette de ram que j'ai rajoutée récemment peut en être la seule cause ou est-ce un problème logiciel ?  *



Comme toi j'ai ajouté de la RAM,il n'y a pas longtemps dans mon 17",on est donc plus attentif aux éventuels événements "étranges",
il se trouve que j'ai fais la même constatation... Renseignements pris auprès de l'Apple Care - c'est normal .
Notre Mackie national me l'a égualement confirmé l'autre jour. 
(De plus j'ai essayé avec 2 RAM différentes ,une générique,et,celle de mon Ti-Samsung d'origine)
Donc le ventilateur se met en marche à l'allumage,et,jusqu'à la mise en veille.
_Quant à "vitesse maximale" :il n'y a pas plusieurs vitesses._


----------



## myckmack (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Comme toi j'ai ajouté de la RAM,il n'y a pas longtemps dans mon 17",on est donc plus attentif aux éventuels événements "étranges",
il se trouve que j'ai fais la même constatation... Renseignements pris auprès de l'Apple Care - c'est normal .
Notre Mackie national me l'a égualement confirmé l'autre jour.[/i] *<hr /></blockquote>
C'est dû à quoi ?


----------



## Romjé (19 Novembre 2002)

Merci pour l'info. Je trouve ça quand même dommage... j'aimais bien la silence quasi religieux.


&lt;c'était mieux Avant&gt;


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MM:</font><hr />* 
C'est dû à quoi ?   *<hr /></blockquote>

Rien avoir avec l'ajout de mémoire, à priori le ventilo tourne en permanence !
M'a t'on dit...C'est normal.
Mais si qq a d'autres infos là dessus.


----------



## Romjé (19 Novembre 2002)

Non, le ventilo de l'imac g4 est à vitesse variable. Il tourne relativement doucement donc très silencieusement la plupart du temps sauf toutes les 10 à 15 minutes quand il accélère pour 1 ou 2 minutes...
En tout cas, il faisait comme ça jusqu'à très récemment.

J'ai appelé AppleCare, ils me disent d'aller voir un revendeur...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





( J'ai vraiment qua ça à foutre !!

Alors si c'est pas la mémoire je vois pas trop..


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

Ce que je fais je retire la mémoire ce soir,je vous donne des nouvelles demain.
Quand même étrange que l'apple care dise à certains que le ventilo tourne en permanance,et à d'autres de retourner leur machine chez le revendeur !!  
En tout cas chez moi il tourne à la même vitesse tout le temps,par contre quand le DD se met à tourner cela fait un peu plus de bruit...
Mais ça reste tout de même une machine plutôt silencieuse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Novembre 2002)

J'ai 1Go de RAM sur le mien et le ventilo tourne à sa vitesse plus rapide seulement de temps en temps. Je ne vois pas le lien entre les deux.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

Thierry Hongre a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai 1Go de RAM sur le mien et le ventilo tourne à sa vitesse plus rapide seulement de temps en temps. Je ne vois pas le lien entre les deux.   *



Tout à fait d'accord,j'ai retiré la barette de 256 que j'y avais ajouté pour voir,le ventilo tourne avec où sans,ce qui confirme les dires d'Apple à ce sujet.
Quand au mien que je n'utilise pas comme machine principale je n'ai pas encore entendu la vitesse de ventilation changer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Même aprés 2h d'utilisation de Photoshop.


----------



## Mickey (19 Novembre 2002)

Vous êtes tous sous OS X?
Passeque le 9 ne gère qu'une seule vitesse de ventilo.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

Yess Jaguar ... (10.2.2 )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Novembre 2002)

Jaguar aussi !


----------



## Crüniac (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />*
Quand au mien que je n'utilise pas comme machine principale je n'ai pas encore entendu la vitesse de ventilation changer.*<hr /></blockquote>

D'après ce que je sais il n'y a qu'une seule vitesse de rotation du ventilateur et il s'éteint (silence total) quand on suspend l'activité.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Crüniac:</font><hr />* 

D'après ce que je sais il n'y a qu'une seule vitesse de rotation du ventilateur et il s'éteint (silence total) quand on suspend l'activité.  *<hr /></blockquote>
On est d'accord c'est ce que j'avançais dans mon premier post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais si un technicien peut nous démontrer le contraire...


----------



## r e m y (19 Novembre 2002)

Je croyais avoir rêvé, mais je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à faire ce constat...

Après avoir remplacé mon vieux PowerMac 5500 par l'iMac j'avais apprécié le silence de cet iMac (pas de bruit de ventilo même si je sentais l'air sortir doucement des trous d'aération)

Et puis maintenant, après quelques semaines de fonctionnement, j'ai vraiment l'impression, soit que le ventilo fait plus de bruit qu'avant, soit qu'il tourne plus vite (c'est effectivement un ventilo à vitesse variable), soit qu'il tourne en permanence à pleine vitesse alors qu'il ne le faisait pas avant...

Alors est-ce que je rêve? Ou est-ce simplement que je me suis habitué à son silence relatif et que maintenant ce bruit de fond me semble plus gênant alors qu'il me semblait faible au départ (en comparaison avec le bruit de mon vieux Mac)???

Pour info je n'ai pas ajouté de Ram (pas encore trouvé de barrette 512 Mo compatible ne produisant pas de kernel panics...), j'ai ajouté une carte Airport et j'ai fait la mise à jour 10.2.1 (pas encore osé faire la MAJ 10.2.2 en raison des pb recensé sur MacFixit)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par remyleroy:</font><hr />* Je croyais avoir rêvé, mais je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à faire ce constat...

Et puis maintenant, après quelques semaines de fonctionnement, j'ai vraiment l'impression, soit que le ventilo fait plus de bruit qu'avant, soit qu'il tourne plus vite (c'est effectivement un ventilo à vitesse variable), soit qu'il tourne en permanence à pleine vitesse alors qu'il ne le faisait pas avant...

Alors est-ce que je rêve? Ou est-ce simplement que je me suis habitué à son silence relatif et que maintenant ce bruit de fond me semble plus gênant alors qu'il me semblait faible au départ (en comparaison avec le bruit de mon vieux Mac)???

*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est un peu l'impression que j'ai égualement,mais avec un doute qui subsiste,c'est pour ça que ce thread est à développer,mes recherches (nombreuses) sur Google,n'ont pas donné grand chose !!?


----------



## r e m y (19 Novembre 2002)

je vais laler faire un tour sur les forums de discussion de la page support d'apple ( www.apple.com/support ) dans le forum iMac


----------



## Romjé (19 Novembre 2002)

Ouf je respire ! Pas que le problème soit réglé, mais au moins j'ai découvert que je n'était pas fou... Je ne suis pas le seul à trouver que mon imac fait beaucoup plus de bruit qu'au début...

Je vais tenter un enlevage de barette et un autre appel à AppleCare et je vous tient au courant.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

Pas trouvé grand chose de ce coté là,en tout cas la semaine derniére  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais cherchons


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Romjé:</font><hr />* Ouf je respire ! Pas que le problème soit réglé, mais au moins j'ai découvert que je n'était pas fou... Je ne suis pas le seul à trouver que mon imac fait beaucoup plus de bruit qu'au début...
*<hr /></blockquote>

Pour tout t'avouer,je n'avais pas osé lancer ce thread il y a huit jours,tu as été plus courageux...Merci


----------



## r e m y (19 Novembre 2002)

si, si... il y a une discussion "Loud dome..." qui parle donc d'un iMac "dôme" bruyant.

Plusieurs utilisateurs ont noté ce fonctionnement de ventilateur devenu continu au bout de quelques semaines, alors qu'il n'était qu'intermittant au départ. (ici)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2002)

Je ne sais pas si nous sommes tombés sur le même sujet ?
Mais l'un des intervenants dit qu'il a reinitialisé la NVRAM,pour un autre problème,et que cela refait fonctionner son ventilateur normalement ?!

Question:est ce que " Pomme-Alt-P-R" sous Jaguar ?
Je pensais que ce n'était plus utile sous X !
(j'ai déjà lu cette remarque la semaine dernière au sujet de la mise en veille)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2002)

QQ a t'il déjà testé ça ??? :

command-option-o-f at boot enters open firmware 
when in open firmware type: 

reset-nvram 

hit Return key 

reset-all 

it should start up normally. As for side effects I don't know. But I would double check the System Profiler listed firmware version before and after the reset. Apple System Profiler in Mac OS X is in the Applications's Utilities folder. Jaguar it can be reached through Apple menu's first item, through the More information button as well. In Mac OS 9 the Apple System Profiler is in the Apple menu.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2002)

Trop tard pour éditer au dessus.
Juste un detail pour ceux qui tenteraient le reset de la NVRAM decrit plus haut.
Clavier qwerty,voir ici rubrique entretien.


----------



## Romjé (20 Novembre 2002)

Bon. J'ai retiré ma fameuse barette de ram et visiblement ça ne change rien... Je vois donc mal ce qui aurait pu avoir changé sinon la version du système. Au point ou j'en suis, j'entrevois deux possibilités : soit je suis fou et je me fais des idées (ce dont je doute fortement parce que je commence à trouver ce bruit digne d'un PC insupportable) soit c'est cette fameuse mise à jour 10.2.2 qui fait tant parlé d'elle dans d'autres forums...
Pour la manip décrite ci-dessus, je ne suis pas très friand des "mains dans le cambouis" donc je laisse le soin aux experts de s'exprimer sur la question.


----------



## rtype (21 Novembre 2002)

Pour ma part, je crois que beaucoup de possesseurs Imac se sont habitués au faible bruit de leurs machines ,et ils perçoivent se bruit d'une autre manière,mais je peux vous assurer que lorsque je démarre mon PC Juste a côté ,c'est très éloquent !!!! ,on dirait une minuscule mite et un avion !
Sinon ,je n'ai pas remarqué de différence dans le fonctionnement du ventilo après l'ajout d'une barrette de ram


----------

